# Open doors this Saturday?



## J77 (Sep 9, 2005)

I say '?' because I'm not 100%.

However, the university has an open doors banner up for this Saturday so other cool places - like Redcliffe caves - may be open too.

edit: http://visitbristol.co.uk/site/p_44921?source=VBRHIGH


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 9, 2005)

Yep - we are going to the Silverthorne Works in St Vincents Lane, then up to Clifton to have a gander at the Clifton Rocks Railway, then down to the Arnolfini to have a look at a Turner painting they have on show (and I daresay a swift pint in the bar!)


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread J77. I'd have forgotten otherwise.   

I'm going to try to have a look in Redcliffe Caves, the Clifton Rocks Railway, the newly refurbished Arnolfini, and maybe St.George's.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 10, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> the Clifton Rocks Railway, the newly refurbished Arnolfini



If we see you on our travels, we're going to run away!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> If we see you on our travels, we're going to run away!



Obviously the correct answer.


----------



## easy g (Sep 10, 2005)

is it just today?

poor show


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 10, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> is it just today?
> 
> poor show



And tomorrow as well, I think. They do it every year though.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> is it just today?
> 
> poor show



Yep, just once each year.  

_(-How oh-so generous of the city's rich and powerful, eh?...)_


----------



## easy g (Sep 10, 2005)

looks like Clifton Rocks railway is open tomorrow...with the possibility of getting there by vintage bus from the industrial museum


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2005)

i looked on the site but thought it was only today  bit crap as just to explore one thing will take up all day especially as it's only 10-4...will definately go to Clifton tomorrow though if train open


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, we only managed the St Vincents Works or whatever it's called, and the Arnolfini. We did go up to Clifton but the queues put us off. I don't think much of the new Arnolfini bar!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I'm going to try to have a look in Redcliffe Caves, the Clifton Rocks Railway, the newly refurbished Arnolfini, and maybe St.George's.



I managed to get to all those on my list, except St.Georges.  

Don't want to put any of you off that might be thinking of going tomorrow, but I was really disappointed by the Clifton Rock Railway.  I queued for 30 minutes, then got in there to find there wasn't actually a lot to see tbh.  I was back out again in 5 minutes!  You get to see down a long, angled lift-shaft running down through the gorge, plus a few photos, but that's it really.  No treasure hidden from the Nazis, no secret trams, no nuffink...    

The Redcliffe Caves were cool though.  Always wanted to have a look in there.  Apparently spread over 2 or 3 acres, they were pitch black but for the little torches people were carrying around with them.  I was definitely feeling that 'Smuggler's Cove' kinda vibe...  

The Arnolfini: I didn't really look around, but it looked rather _er..._ spacious.  The bar's new decoration is... _vivid._ 

Got half way up Park Street on my way to St.Georges when the deluge began.  _Unfortunately_ (), I was forced to seek shelter in a nearby record shop until it stopped.  -But it didn't...


----------



## inks (Sep 10, 2005)

Temple Meads was pathetic.  We turned up and there were no 'Doors Open Day' signs up.  We asked the attendants in the entrance and were told "er, we're all really busy at the moment but people are being taken round but you'll have to wait a while outside".  There was no indication outside of where to wait so we gave up and headed off.

Redcliffe Caves were fantastic.  I've been round before but had forgotten just how much fun they are.  Superbly organised by the Axebridge Caving Club.

Clifton Rocks Railway?  Interesting but not worth the wait.  You get to see down a couple of stairways that you can't see from the outside.  The bit of the original railway that you get to look down while in the station can be seen better from the pavement on Sion Hill.

St Johns Church: a thirteenth century church at the bottom of Broad Street, part of one of the City Walls.  Interesting if only for the very old, symbolic paintings of swords and ceremonial stuff that didn't look like today's version of christianity at all.  Disappointing 'cos the Doors Open Day brochure indicated that the crypt would be open but it wasn't.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 11, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> looks like Clifton Rocks railway is open tomorrow...


The Snail Gallery is also open tomorrow, 12 noon - 5 p.m. Beats that old railway anyday. 










The Cube have arranged a walk around Dove Street, with storytelling and climbing, for 2 p.m., and there'll be the mirror workshop which was rained off yesterday, and another barbeque to use up all the veggie sausages and burgers we didn't manage to eat today.  There's plenty of booze left too - and we have a piano!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> The Snail Gallery... Beats that old railway anyday.



It certainly does!   




			
				fat hamster said:
			
		

> There's plenty of booze left too - and we have a piano!



Sounds great!  -I've just PM'ed Chas'n'Dave...


----------

